# Sticky  Legislative score cards



## paddler

Here it is. The Sierra Club rates our legislators based on their votes on bills that have to do with conservation. You can look up your Senator and Representative here. Just enter your zip code. You can get contact information quite easily. Put their phone numbers in your phone.

http://le.utah.gov/Documents/find.htm

Then look up their scores here:

https://utah.sierraclub.org/content/utah-legislative-scorecard

Keep in mind that the Sierra Club takes a broad view of all conservation issues, not all of which directly impact hunters and fishermen. But at least it's a starting point, and give us information we can talk to our legislators about. I encourage everybody to review the scores, the bills, then talk to those who are supposed to represent us.

Note that both my representative and senator scored 100%.:grin:

Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## GaryFish

I think it is fair to post legislative score cards where it relates to outdoor issues. The Sierra Club certainly has a take on things which is worthy of consideration. They are one of many organizations with differing views on outdoors issues. If there are other organizations that provide their own "legislative score cards" I would encourage anyone to post a link to those here as well. 

Politics is a very touchy thing on the forum - but I think there are some very important issues that affect how we enjoy the outdoors that are determined in the political playgrounds. 

The UWN is politically neutral and doesn't affiliate or favor one organization or another. While individuals in the forum, and even the mods all have our own opinions and often share them, the UWN does not. It is only a forum for discussion. 

So that said, and knowing our rules about addressing politics - as you post links to legislative scorecards for your organization, please just post the link and leave it at that in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

90% of the management of wildlife is politics. Including restoration, relocation, tag allocation, youth hunts, LE, general hunts............okay 99% of it is politics.

With regards to wildlife management it would appear that it is more intended to be forum not for discussion if politics are to be left entirely out of the conversation. I don't get it. If people keep things civil one would think that any discussion regarding wildlife could provide something that positively affects wildlife, hunting, fishing and the management of it.

I know..........rules are rules.


----------



## GaryFish

I absolutely agree with you Mr. Muleskinner. And I think we have several of those civil political discussions going on right now - several about the attempt to transfer public lands to state control seems to be one of the hot tickets lately. Keep those up because I think there are some REALLY GOOD discussions happening. 

For this thread, where it is a place to post legislative score cards, I think it can be more meaningful as a resource to compare how different organizations rate things. I'd hope to see links to other organizations as well - the NRA, RMEF, MDF, TU, DU, PF, etc.... If there are specific issues related to a single organization, or a single issue, those might be better served as their own thread.


----------



## Kingfisher

i took a look at the bills on which legislators were rated: replace school buses, motor vehicle emissions, wood stoves, a bill on public land law enforcement, bill boards, hybrid -electric car issues and the lake powell/bear river pipelines.

not sure i see a lot of either conservation or wildlife issues here and i sure could not tell if my representatives were either pro/con wildlife/conservation from these rankings on these issues.


----------



## redleg

An outdoor group taking political advice from the Sierra Club is like an LDS youth counsel taking party advice from the local strip bar. We don't really agree on anything.


----------



## Spotnstalk

I'm just here for the lsd and strippers


----------



## Kwalk3

redleg said:


> An outdoor group taking political advice from the Sierra Club is like an LDS youth counsel taking party advice from the local strip bar. We don't really agree on anything.


Not necessarily true. Many things to disagree with them on, but there are also conservation causes to join hands with them on as well. Deep pockets and an organized voice get things done politically, and in some instances we would be wise to work with them on protecting public lands. The score card is certainly not sportsmen specific, and I wish there were a more directly relevant score card.


----------



## wyogoob

Spotnstalk said:


> I'm just here for the lsd and strippers


 Finally, the voice of reason.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Testing, testing, 1-2-3


----------



## Critter

Spotnstalk said:


> I'm just here for the lsd and strippers


We got strippers here?


----------



## Clarq

Yeah, they live in Lake Powell.


----------



## OriginalOscar

Anybody got a scorecard from a more respectable and reasonable group? http://utah.sierraclub.org/content/our-mission

You know public access, public input, reasonable resource development, protection of historic land uses


----------



## Huge29

OriginalOscar said:


> Anybody got a scorecard from a more respectable and reasonable group? http://utah.sierraclub.org/content/our-mission
> 
> You know public access, public input, reasonable resource development, protection of historic land uses


What? You don't think getting a flame broiled scorecard on the entire hamburger industry coming BK would be neutral or even remotely reasonable?


----------



## wyogoob

*Tapatalk sucks*



wyogoob said:


> Testing, testing, 1-2-3


Uh...I was just trying out Tapatalk. I'd like to do a score card on that POS let me tell ya.

.


----------

